# Newfoundlands (Newfoundland Dogs)



## Carmel

Oh I loved Gizzy! His mom and dad Cindy and Doug Savory are such nice people too! Gizzy won Best of Breed at the Canadian National last year as a veteran right before he died. He was such a wonderful example of the breed, and I love that they put his videos out there to show the personality of this wonderful breed. My favorite is Crash Test Newfie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I love Newfies, the ones you both have are just stunning!


----------



## Bwilson

Love newfies and love hearing the stories of your dogs.


----------



## NewfieMom

Sebastian is another of my favorite Newfies on YouTube. Like Gizzy, he has entertained me for hours. Like Gizzy, he reminds me more than I can tell you of my own Newfie, Griffin. He speaks the same way; lies on his back the same way; and has the same calm rhythm in listening and "replying" during "conversations" with a human. The little girl with him is featured in another video as a newborn. In that video her mother teaches Sebastian not to lick the baby!

Sebastian wants to watch "Peter Pan"...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyxApGH4XCo

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> Sebastian is another of my favorite Newfies on YouTube.
> ...​The little girl with him is featured in another video as a newborn. In that video her mother teaches Sebastian not to lick the baby!


Here is how the relationship between Sebastian and the little girl with whom he now plays so well started. I think the mother does a superb job in letting them be together safely. I have posted this video elsewhere on this forum in the past and some posters have made very insightful comments about it, one about the dog's yawning. She said-and I will have to look for exactly what she said-that the dog was showing stress. He was trying very hard to be good and to refrain from licking the baby. 

Sebastian and baby...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_N0-mAopzg

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

In this video Sierra (the baby in the last video and little girl in the one where Sebastian wanted to see "Peter Pan") is again older and is playing hide and seek with Sebastian. Notice Sebastian's sense of smell!

Sebastian and Sierra Playing...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqXPGeVULP4

NewfieMom


----------



## xooxlinds

Newfies make me so happy!! They truly are such stunning animals


----------



## Carmel

I took a video of my big Newf, Gabe gently playing with Raleigh yesterday. Just because of their size difference I have been monitoring very closely when they are all loose together, but they just love each other so much I decided to let Raleigh play with Gabe a little. Newfs are SO gentle and wonderful!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCU-vnGXMEA


----------



## ScottyUSN

Gabe is gorgeous and so laid back.


----------



## NewfieMom

Carmel said:


> I took a video of my big Newf, Gabe gently playing with Raleigh yesterday. Just because of their size difference I have been monitoring very closely when they are all loose together, but they just love each other so much I decided to let Raleigh play with Gabe a little. Newfs are SO gentle and wonderful!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCU-vnGXMEA


That gave me a sweetness overload! What's cuter than a Golden Retriever puppy? A Golden Retriever puppy playing with a Newfie!!! They are simply wonderful together, *Carmel*! If I had those two at home, I'd never get out of my house!!!

Thanks so much for posting the video. May we have more?

Deb :wavey:


----------



## 3 goldens

Wonderful pick of Gabe and the puppy. Not the same by our Irish Setter was 9, had always been an only dog, when we got our first golden puppy. I was a little worried, but Boots played with Scooter the way Gabe plays with your puppy. It was so heart warming to watch them play and then Scooter cuddle with Boots for a nap.

Grizzle was beautiful. LOVED the white markings.


----------



## NewfieMom

I was collecting videos for my veterinarian and I saw this one. I absolutely loved it!

Newfoundland and Unfriendly Cat...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kefGbI87HQI

NewfieMom


----------



## 1oldparson

NewfieMom said:


> Newfoundland and Unfriendly Cat...


In a couple of places it looked like a Newfie Retriever. ?


----------



## ScottyUSN

Did you see Watergirl's video? She has a Golden and a Newfie... 

Here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/353361-we-may-have-future-dock-diver-our-hands.html


----------



## watergirl

Hello fellow Newfie admirers! I'm a big fan of Gizzy and Sebastian videos too and while I don't have anything quite that adorable to share, I thought I'd offer up this pic of our sweet newfie and golden harnessed in but still snuggling on a road trip last summer. They truly love each other and make such a great pair


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Watergirl-great picture of your two.
Great to see they're best buddies, your Newfie is awesome!


----------



## NewfieMom

They're pretty darn adorable, *watergirl*. I wouldn't sell your two short when comparing then to Gizzy and Sebastian! I love them cuddling together.

I'm so glad to have you with us! (And thanks for bringing *watergirl*'s thread to our attention here, *Scotty*!)

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Tripp43

*3 Newfoundlands!*

Tripp, the lucky guy, met *3 Newfies* today on his walk. The Landseer, Charlie was absolutely beautiful...150lbs and a torn ACL...poor pup. Tripp was in his glee as the 2 black ones were girls.
He was filthy when we met up with them...unfortunately he found some bog holes that weren't still frozen.:no: His impression of a Newfoundland dog- I think.:


----------



## NewfieMom

Tripp43 said:


> He was filthy when we met up with them...unfortunately he found some bog holes that weren't still frozen.:no: His impression of a Newfoundland dog- I think.:


Tripp is a _*very*_ handsome boy. And you are right that he does a good Newfie impression. Not by turning black, however, but by being one of those Goldens (and there are a few) who can get completely muddy the way Newfies do daily! Tripp doesn't have enough body mass or fur to be the biggest mudball on the block, but you can see that he puts his heart into it! I would say he should be considered an Honorary Newfie! Gorgeous landscape, by the way.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

I do not want to continue to threadjack another thread which mentioned Newfoundlands in passing. In that thread I asserted that Newfoundlands were the ultimate lifeguards in the water. I am attaching a link that mentions how they have the strength to break up Arctic ice as they swim and the lung capactity to swim while towing large loads and while covering long distances.

Newfoundlands also drool a lot. Prospective owners must be able to tolerate not only drool, but flying drool and drool into which black hair will become cemented. If said owners cannot tolerate the mess, they should never consider owning a Newf. Newfies are very sweet and gentle and being re-homed is very hard on them, let alone winding up in a shelter because an owner went blindly into a purchase!

The second link I am posting is about drool!

Link about Newfies...Dog Owner's Guide Profile: The Newfoundland

Link about drool...Newfoundland Club of America - Feature Article- Saliva

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN

Saw this today


----------



## Bwilson

Great video thank you for sharing. What a great team and a lot of work for that. Love the front paw jump.


----------



## NewfieMom

Yes, Scotty, that was unbelievable! It was an incredibly well choreographed dance and the Newfie did his part perfectly! Thank you.

NewfieMom


----------



## Aislinn

That was awesome! I helped train a newfie and we got his CD for his owner. That was a lot of work and love, what a beautiful bond they have!


----------



## NewfieMom

*Newfoundland Dog Rescues Sea Turtle*

A Newfoundland Dog rescued a sea turtle in Cape Cod Bay. As you see by reading the article, the Newfie, a two year-old, 120 pound female named Veda, noticed the stranded sea turtle and lay down to point out that it was in trouble. She wouldn't move until her owners came to see what was wrong. It is now receiving medical care and is going to be all right.

My Newfie, Griffin, was bred on Cape Cod by Suzanne Jones and also takes to the temperatures mentioned in the article. When we first brought him home he wouldn't sleep inside for the first three nights (in January of 2011: five years ago). It was 17 degrees F.

I found this story heartwarming and wanted to share it.

Newfie Rescues Sea Turtle...New England Aquarium News and Updates: Dog Finds a Stranded Turtle

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa

There's a newfie in our therapy group and I got to spend some time with her the other night. Oh, what beautiful dogs! She drew a great deal of attention, which was good, because she helped us raise a good bit of money for the group!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NewfieMom said:


> A Newfoundland Dog rescued a sea turtle in Cape Cod Bay. As you see by reading the article, the Newfie, a two year-old, 120 pound female named Veda, noticed the stranded sea turtle and lay down to point out that it was in trouble. She wouldn't move until her owners came to see what was wrong. It is now receiving medical care and is going to be all right.
> 
> My Newfie, Griffin, was bred on Cape Cod by Suzanne Jones and also takes to the temperatures mentioned in the article. When we first brought him home he wouldn't sleep inside for the first three nights (in January of 2011: five years ago). It was 17 degrees F.
> 
> I found this story heartwarming and wanted to share it.
> 
> Newfie Rescues Sea Turtle...New England Aquarium News and Updates: Dog Finds a Stranded Turtle
> 
> NewfieMom


I just saw and read this amazing story in a news feed I follow. 
Great job Veda!

There's a Sea Turtle Hospital in my area, during the last few weeks, quite a number of turtles have been taken in by it and area Aquariums because of cold stun. We sure could use Veda's help here.


----------



## NewfieMom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just saw and read this amazing story in a news feed I follow.
> Great job Veda!
> 
> There's a Sea Turtle Hospital in my area, during the last few weeks, quite a number of turtles have been taken in by it and area Aquariums because of cold stun. We sure could use Veda's help here.


Because this story about the rescue involved a Newfoundland, I have been learning a little about Sea Turtles. It is sad that they get stranded in the cold! I am so glad that there are dedicated experts who know how to rehabilitate them and have the time and the facilities to do so if they are found in time. They are fascinating creatures.

Deb :wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper

NewfieMom said:


> Because this story about the rescue involved a Newfoundland, I have been learning a little about Sea Turtles. It is sad that they get stranded in the cold! I am so glad that there are dedicated experts who know how to rehabilitate them and have the time and the facilities to do so if they are found in time. They are fascinating creatures.
> 
> Deb :wavey:


They do get stranded. My Tucker and I found one in the winter many years ago but it had passed when we found it. Thank you for posting this news, I doubt our local tv will pick up a good news story and if they did would be a 5 second blurb.

I'm quite familiar with Ellisville beach, Fiona and I would walk down there to watch the seals and afterwards share some great takeout seafood from a local joint.

Fiona would have saved that turtle too as turtles were her thing. She helped 34 sun/painted turtles back home last year, no joke. She was a turtle savior.

The name Vera sounds familiar for some reason, bet we have met before.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NewfieMom said:


> Because this story about the rescue involved a Newfoundland, I have been learning a little about Sea Turtles. It is sad that they get stranded in the cold! I am so glad that there are dedicated experts who know how to rehabilitate them and have the time and the facilities to do so if they are found in time. They are fascinating creatures.
> 
> Deb :wavey:


Turtles are protected in my State, the hospital that is close to me, does a huge release several times of year. It's really a big deal, area TV stations cover it, hundreds of people come out to watch them being released. I have never been to one yet in person, have it on my list of things to do. The videos and news reports have been really amazing to watch.


----------



## NewfieMom

Today I entered the name of the kennel where I got my Newfie into the YouTube search engine on the off chance that there might be some video there taken of a dog bred where my dog was.

No video with my kennel name came up, but I stumbled upon a series of Newfoundland videos I had never seen that were amazing. (And I have seen a lot of Newfoundland videos!)

These videos reminded me more of my dog than perhaps any other video on-line before has, although there have been some gorgeous Newfies-Sebastian and Gizzy are superstars-who have reminded me of mine before. 

Gizzy (who died recently) and his dad played a lot like Griffin plays with us and like the Newfie in the video plays with his owner. But there is something about the newest Newfie that is so similar to Griffin that I just ate it up. He is a little bit larger than Griffin, but not by much. (He was 70 kilos-over 140 pounds-at 17 months. Griffin was still 120 pounds when he was 16 months. He did not reach 147 pounds until he was mature.) It is his affectionate nature-the leaning-and the jumping and the general mode of cuddling and play that makes him so similar to Griff. I could just watch his videos all day! It's like going to the zoo!

Newfoundland Dog at 17 Months...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjx6XawOVmY
Newfoundland Dog Playing in the Yard..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lrUfsZfh00
A Vicious Dog...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMgXYldf-Bo
Cuddling...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jVFIVVkT50

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Double Post


----------



## NewfieMom

I became so interested in these videos of the Newfoundland (the ones to which I posted the links above) that I had to find out what language was being spoken in them. I found out that the dog's owner belongs to The Novofundland Klub CR (Czech Republic or Česká republika). So they would be speaking Czech in all likelihood. I saw references to the club being in Praha, or Prague, as well. But there was no English at all on the site. Or any other language other than Czech. So I did the best I could with the Czech and contemplated studying Czech or Slovak!


----------



## jennretz

Deb - I haven't seen you post for awhile! Like to catch up on your thread


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Deb - I haven't seen you post for awhile! Like to catch up on your thread


I just caught up on Duke's thread. I am so sorry that he is going through another health crisis! I will be praying for him, Jenn!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## cartersgma

Just wandering how newfies compare to Goldens in temperament


----------

